# tug of war



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*This is a contraversial subject.*

I think it is ok with some dogs. Use your judgement. My two Goldens have been seen playing "Tug of War" a couple of times and they seem to be playing. If it looks to you like it's aggressive, I suggest ending it. Use your own judgement and common sense and most of all enjoy your new addition.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

As you can see from this picture, we are firmly anti-tug-of-war.










yeah. right.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband loves to wrestle and play tug of war with our boys. They just love it. But they only do it with him. They in no way have any agressive issues at all. We have never had any problems.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've played tug of war with Daisy since she was 8 weeks old. She's 7 years next month. She is not aggressive, has never acted as a threat towards humans.

I think this advice is for very stubborn alpha-type dogs that have problems to begin with. I would continue as you are. Tug of war and wrestling is good exercise for our dogs, and it's also very mentally stimulating.


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks! i couldnt image not playing tugawar with Gomez. HE LOVES IT


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Agreed with the others. My girl loves to wrestle and play tug of war. As long as they stop when you want or don't just start wrestling with a stranger or little kid I think it's fine. If anything it's just another bonding experience. As to some of the other stuff like not letting them go in the house first, down stairs etc. I think that's a little over the top as well. If you teach your dog to stay and they do it when you want then that's good enough to me. Do people really think if your dog goes down or upstairs first they think they are all of a sudden the "master", not me personally. It's not a military academy for crying out loud. Granted if you aren't under control of your dog then some of these things may help with that (basically right back to the teaching them stay). Have fun with him, that's the whole point, after all he's just a pup anyway.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I was worried about that too! I was told to teach Merlin to "drop it", and when we played tug I would ask him to drop it a few times during play and let him take it back "easy". It has not made him aggressive at all and we both enjoy it!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Tug can be useful to help build drive in a dog that needs it. It can also cause problems with a dog with too much drive! So as has been mentioned, it's situational.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We have always played tug of war with our dogs. And my husband hunts and our labs (before Goldens) knew when it was play time and when to "release". But yes, we had always heard not to play tug of war either. But my 2 goldens play it all the time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think as long as the dog knows the boundaries then it's fine. Never let them win a tug of war all the time, but you have to let them win sometimes or they lose interest. As long as your dog is not dominant then it's fine (and good fun too)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Deleted... going to stay out of opinion threads

Will just say I do play tug and think it's a great training tool and reward


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We play tug and wrestle all the time. I think it's situational. I don't play with my sis-in-laws choc lab, cuz he's super driven....and it just get's him so wound up. But Carson is a different story. He let's go when I say "give it" and knows that we are playing. With the going up stairs thing....we frequently race around the house "chasing" each other...it's one of his favorite games....and if we start at the same time there's no way I can beat him up the stairs!! :doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> As you can see from this picture, we are firmly anti-tug-of-war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now see my teeth would have popped right out of my head.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Now see my teeth would have popped right out of my head.


NO KIDDING!!!!!! If I did that, I'd have to immediately refer back to the dental thread that was going yesterday.


----------



## smile4me (Dec 23, 2007)

ah ok.
uhm me and my dog do play tigers war
but he growls ,,,and his nose wrinkles,,,,, is that aggresssive ?
its not that we have a actually one designned for it , its just with his favourite toy . if i try to get it off him hell think it tigers war .
but i dont know what to do ,
cos if i let go of it when his being aggressive , he think he won as the aplha dog 
but if i keep playing and win , he think it good game and i accept it .

suggestions ?

x


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Tug a war and wrestling is the only play Lucky likes.......and thats how we play since he was a puppy every day....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

smile4me said:


> ah ok.
> uhm me and my dog do play tigers war
> but he growls ,,,and his nose wrinkles,,,,, is that aggresssive ?
> its not that we have a actually one designned for it , its just with his favourite toy . if i try to get it off him hell think it tigers war .
> ...


When Lucky was a pup when it was time to stop I'd straighten up, say "no play" and have him drop the toy (or pry it out of his mouth) and put it up, and give him some loving. We controlled the tug toy and brought it down when we decided. He needed that as a puppy. Now it don't matter who wins or whatever or where the tug toy is laying around....we don't need to worry about it as Lucky is past that teenager stage.


----------



## smile4me (Dec 23, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> When Lucky was a pup when it was time to stop I'd straighten up, say "no play" and have him drop the toy (or pry it out of his mouth) and put it up, and give him some loving. We controlled the tug toy and brought it down when we decided. He needed that as a puppy. Now it don't matter who wins or whatever or where the tug toy is laying around....we don't need to worry about it as Lucky is past that teenager stage.


thankyou !!!
il try that !!
x

( gess what ,? i just taught darcy how to roll !!!!)


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I was actually reading all about tug today in a book called The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson.

The book says that tug of war does not incourage dominance in any way and I strongly agree. I have played tug with my kelpie x for nearly 10 years and she always beats me because she is so strong and she certainly doesn't think she is pack leader. 

"Neither dogs nor wolves ascertain rank by grabbing the ends of an object and tugging to see who "wins." If anything, it is co-operative behavior. When you're playing tug of war with a dog and he "wins" i.e. you let go, he will try to get you to re-engage in the game rather than leaving and hoarding."


"When dogs are playing tug of war, they are not playing against you,, they are cooperating with you to make a kill. It's not you vs. the dog. It's you and the dog vs. the tug-of-war toy."

The book goes on to say that before you get into a game of tug with your dog you should teach the dog the "out" command. I am teaching with the word give. Get your dog to 'give' the tug and treat it when it does. Ask the dog to sit and then give it a command to start playing again. If the dog wont give the toy, don't keep playing, walk away and ignore the dog. This way he knows tug is on your terms.


----------

